# Stemetil (prochlorperazine)



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

Has anyone tried Stemetil (prochlorperazine)? My GP recently prescribed me some for my dizziness which he believes is another sympton of my anxiety and DP/DR. Just wondering if anyone had tried this drug and what their experiences were.


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

i haven't tried it. how is it working for you?


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

took my first pill today about an hour ago because my anxiety was very bad and I was feeling dizzy and sick. I've calmed down a bit since then, don't feel so ill anymore, not sure if this was from the stemetil or just from me trying to relax.


----------

